# Pike Cichlid, RBP, and Oscar



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

I just bought these will they get along since they're all small and will grow up togethar or will I have to seperate them when they grow out:help:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

RBP? Give the pike PVC pipe to hide in. Suspect to answer depends on tank size, most predators don't like to share within their own territory.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

I suspect the RBP will eventually be picked on quite a bit since he will not get nearly as big as an oscar. Now as for pikwe cichlids, I really don't know much about them... I'm sure someone else will chime in on them. What size tank do you have them all in?


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Now wait a sec.... rbp... is that red blood parrot, red belly pirahna, red belly pacu? sorry I kinda answered you before I knew all the deails...


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

Piranha, I'm taking out the Oscar when it's like 8-10 inches I have them in one of my 35 gallon hex's and I have an Empty 40 gallon hex I don't know what to do with I'm thinking about making it salt i heard you can keep a piranha per every 20 gallons I don't know much about the pike though


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Pirahna? I thought it was a red blood parrot.lol If the tank is at least six feet, when they're older there'll be few problems.


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

Pikes are nasty! and yeah like the other guys said the P will be picked on by the cichlids as P's arnt really preds


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

the pike dug himself a nice spot under some rock and he likes to chill there until I hand feed him or something swims by


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

got a pic of him, there my fav cichlids.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

I dropped the camera in the tank yesterday taking a pic of my black piranha


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

ChaldoChris416 said:


> I dropped the camera in the tank yesterday taking a pic of my black piranha


LMAO!:lol: Did the pirahna eat it?


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

it got scared lol


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I keep 2 pike cichlids (13" - 14") in a 180 gallon tank and they won't allow anything else to live in the tank with them.

Do you know what kind of pike you have?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I disagree with the masses here and say the RBP will be the dominant fish in the tank.  The oscar is way to slow to even think about killing the RBP, and I've seen several cichlids get ripped to pieces.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> I disagree with the masses here and say the RBP will be the dominant fish in the tank. The oscar is way to slow to even think about killing the RBP, and I've seen several cichlids get ripped to pieces.


Depends. Pirahnas can be dangerous to other fish, however they're not as aggressive as some of the cichlids out there.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep... as long as the cichlid has a place to go where the piranha can't thats where the advantage come in favor of the cichlid


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

I sold the piranha's and got a black ghost knife:king:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

uh....i think the black ghost knife will get picked on...


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

actually him and the pike cichlid stay hiding in the same place lol they're boys always stay with eachother


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2006)

i wouldnt count on it staying like that. as people have said before, pike cichlids are mean.


----------



## ChaldoChris416 (Aug 19, 2005)

well I keep him very well fed I keep a dozen roseys and gupps in the tank at all times and he eats those........for now:shock:


----------

